# Girls Weekend out of Dubai



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

After becoming fed up with pretty much living in Barasti and Chi on the weekends I am looking to venture out of Dubai to Fujairah(or any other suggestions) for a girls weekend away. 
We are looking for somewhere with some activities, watersports, sightseeing and resturants. 
Does anyone have any suggestions, We are all aged 23-27. 
Is it best to get hotels or hire a villa?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Fujeirah - rather sleepy place, stay at JAL or Al Aqah. Both have restaurants & bars
Oman - Oman Dive centre nr Muscat. Good for divers and a cab journey into Muscat (also Barr al Jissah Resort)
Beirut - the ultimate party town
Mussandam - quiet, but you can swim with dolphins and/or turtles in the wild and stay the night on a boat

Forget hiring a villa. Even if you could find one for rent it would be terrifically expensive, so look for hotel deals. Before long hotels will be offering summer rates for GCC residents.

-


----------



## Metamorphosis (Aug 26, 2008)

Check this link out, handy!

Things to do in UAQ

Most of the time ignored by a lot of people, its got a lot to offer. From flying to riding to motorsports to watersports... There's always something in UAQ


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Try Zighy Bay.....really expensive, but it's a new property and they have a spa and some lovely 2 bedroom villas that can be shared.


----------



## Renjit (May 18, 2010)

rebeccatess said:


> After becoming fed up with pretty much living in Barasti and Chi on the weekends I am looking to venture out of Dubai to Fujairah(or any other suggestions) for a girls weekend away.
> We are looking for somewhere with some activities, watersports, sightseeing and resturants.
> Does anyone have any suggestions, We are all aged 23-27.
> Is it best to get hotels or hire a villa?


thats a good idea, hiring a villa would be better


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> thats a good idea, hiring a villa would be better


i think hotel would be better!


----------



## Ray1963UK (Apr 8, 2010)

*Fujairah*



Elphaba said:


> Fujeirah - rather sleepy place, stay at JAL or Al Aqah. Both have restaurants & bars
> Oman - Oman Dive centre nr Muscat. Good for divers and a cab journey into Muscat (also Barr al Jissah Resort)
> Beirut - the ultimate party town
> Mussandam - quiet, but you can swim with dolphins and/or turtles in the wild and stay the night on a boat
> ...


Just arrive in Fujairah today... and even only beeing here for a day i can see its a bit 'sleepy' lol... 

my Hotel dosent have a bar either.... gggrrrrrr..... 

i guess i will have to do some research on the are.... unless anyone knows of a place to go on a night out ??? 

all comments welcomed.... except the @Family Guy' variety.... not thanks.... mine is marked Exit ONLY hahahahahah 

Ray


----------



## saima1215 (May 31, 2010)

I heard the Le Meridan Hotel in Fujairah is beautiful. A friend of mine was there last week and spoke very highly of his experience. The food, the bar, the beach, and the sheesha are all great.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I've stayed at the JAL Fujairah and is really pretty and rooms are fantastic.


----------



## Ray1963UK (Apr 8, 2010)

saima1215 said:


> I heard the Le Meridan Hotel in Fujairah is beautiful. A friend of mine was there last week and spoke very highly of his experience. The food, the bar, the beach, and the sheesha are all great.


The place is growing on me already..... i'm currently in the Coral Risidency tower.... nice enough and suits me fine, but not a hotel.... 

Just had an evening out at the marina.... Harbour club... and all very nice too..... was out with someone from work and giving me a few tips on where to go etc..... seems i will be enjoying a few nights out after all  

Any info or suggestions for nights out welcome  

If you visit Fuj... say hi and enjoy your stay  

R


----------

